# Apple Watch



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm thinking of buying an Apple Watch, Series 5.
I'm wondering if any members here use one?
1. What are you thoughts on Aluminum, vs Stainless Steel vs Titanium?
2. 40mm or 44mm?
3. How durable are they in the work place ?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have held off getting any of the smart watches. I wear a Timex for $20 that gets the chit beat out of it at work all day, and they last about 1-2 years before the screen is so chewed up and scratched I get another.

I just can't see them holding up under working conditions, built for office folk and non-working conditions I would think.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I entertained the idea of an Apple Watch for a few minutes when I realized that it would be a lot more convenient to glance at my wrist than to constantly have to take my phone out of my pocket to see who is calling, texting, or emailing. It becomes a pain in the ass when working. Coupling the Apple Watch with a Bluetooth earphone would be even better for those situations.

But I never got around to looking into it, to see if they make a ruggedized Apple Watch.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Switched said:


> I have held off getting any of the smart watches. I wear a Timex for $20 that gets the chit beat out of it at work all day, and they last about 1-2 years before the screen is so chewed up and scratched I get another.
> 
> I just can't see them holding up under working conditions, built for office folk and non-working conditions I would think.


I have a Samsung Gear3 smart watch. I've got a screen protector (it's like 1/8" plastic) but in worried I'll scratch the rest of it (some light scratches already).

I would agree, it's not the best thing for trade workers, especially considering my past history with watches. I would break at least one a year. At 20$ each I wasn't worried. Now I have to be more careful.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

If you do get one, get the Spidgen rugged armour "case". Being left handed and having to bend my wrist while fishing wire, and manoeuvring equipment causes Siri to sometime activate or change screens if your hand is in the right position to turn the screen on.

Syncing the AirPods to the phone was easy, i but they even have numerous youtube videos for that, but the phone walks you right through everything.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> If you do get one, get the Spidgen rugged armour "case". Being left handed and having to bend my wrist while fishing wire, and manoeuvring equipment causes Siri to sometime activate or change screens if your hand is in the right position to turn the screen on.
> 
> Syncing the AirPods to the phone was easy, i but they even have numerous youtube videos for that, but the phone walks you right through everything.



Do you have to have your phone in close contact with the watch to get phone calls and texts or does it work independently of it?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I have a Samsung Gear3 smart watch. I've got a screen protector (it's like 1/8" plastic) but in worried I'll scratch the rest of it (some light scratches already).
> 
> I would agree, it's not the best thing for trade workers, especially considering my past history with watches. I would break at least one a year. At 20$ each I wasn't worried. Now I have to be more careful.
> 
> ...



Nice watch ... what time is it ???
:biggrin:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> Nice watch ... what time is it ???


7:26pm 









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I guess I'm old fashioned as a watch to me is fashion.
I like gold with a stretch band. Not the silly clasp.
For looks and the time only.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Switched said:


> Do you have to have your phone in close contact with the watch to get phone calls and texts or does it work independently of it?


No sir, it actually has it's own phone number- you can't call it though. It will alert you through vibration and or sound if you want for calls. We leave our cell phones in the truck while we hike with the dogs and still receive phone calls. Sound isn't bad at all either. We have the Series 3 so the series 5 will have Fibrillation detection in it. 

You can select lots of options, mirror phone for texts/ calls etc. You can even load about 5 gb of music on it and pair it to the AirPods.


The only time I look at the phone now is for emails and pictures of Hacks cat.:biggrin:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> No sir, it actually has it's own phone number- you can't call it though. It will alert you through vibration and or sound if you want for calls. We leave our cell phones in the truck while we hike with the dogs and still receive phone calls. Sound isn't bad at all either. We have the Series 3 so the series 5 will have Fibrillation detection in it.
> 
> You can select lots of options, mirror phone for texts/ calls etc. You can even load about 5 gb of music on it and pair it to the AirPods.
> 
> ...


So the Watch itself is on your cellular plan? It has a phone number, but you can't call it? That sounds like the way it was with my iPad that was on my cellular plan.

The Apple Watch will receive the calls that go to your iPhone?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

HackWork said:


> So the Watch itself is on your cellular plan? It has a phone number, but you can't call it? That sounds like the way it was with my iPad that was on my cellular plan.
> 
> The Apple Watch will receive the calls that go to your iPhone?


Yes sir, save you from having to search for your phone in an attic through insulation.:biggrin:


----------

